# Lets See Some Of The Best Catches This Year



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Post Pics of what you catch this year....


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Do ticks count ? LOL,, There bad already this year.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL and there very lil around here 2


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

shadpocket said:


> Do ticks count ? LOL,, There bad already this year.


I was at Stonelick last week and I saw 4 just in the one spot I was fishing. Never seen them as bad as I have this year.

As for fish I have caught way to many to post all the pictures. A lot of them are already posted in the thread here.

So far I have 2 blues over 30 pounds (33 and 37 pounds) and 6 over 20 pounds (21 to 28 pounds)

and an 18.5 pound channel cat


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

This was my first catch this year. My scale was dead so I didn't get a weight on him. But he was well over the 5# mark. I could fit my hands around him he was so fat. I know its a bad pic but I was trying to hurry to get him back in the water.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

so far my 22 pound flathead is the biggest. and too many 3-6 pound channels, but hey flattie season is here


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

36 lb flat








12 lb channel








8 lb channel








5lb channel








firs channel of the year in march








ive caught alot more channels to many to count but theese are the ones i got photos of.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Got this channel today from our local lake - 8lb 9oz, 27½"


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

livtofsh said:


>


I gotta be honest, I think I would kiss that blue right on the lips.  What a beauty!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

caught these guys last night


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

yes the ticks are bad i went out for a couple hours and had a few on me.


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

what bait do yall use to catch these cats? any luck with dip baits yet this year?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> what bait do yall use to catch these cats? any luck with dip baits yet this year?


No, i caught most of my fish on live bait. suckers,gills,shad,rockbass. The smaller channels came on cut fresh shad.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

caught mine on fresh cut gills


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Bluegill heads and creek chubs have worked well so far this year for me.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Best one yet


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

These 4 fish weighed 106lbs. Big fish weighed 34.4lbs. Randy's big fish weighed 27 and change. Best tournament ever for me.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I ain't posting no pics, my only fish this year was a 10" bullhead...


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Here are two from a popular Northeast Ohio lake. Mine (I am wearing a blue shirt and tan hat) and my buddy's (he has the goofy mickey-mouse-like face) best cats so far this year. Not bad, but give us a break...we've only been out twice so far for mr. whiskers. Both fish were released. Mine was caught on fresh gizzard shad and my friends' on fresh sucker.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been out here yet..... but these are from two trips offshore in Florida


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow that looks like a good time right there...I WILL be posting pics soon. got to get over at least the 10# mark to get on here


----------

